# Green Power Ranger arrested in break-in



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 6, 2010)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/bizarre/7232627.html



> CENTRALIA, Wash.  Police who responded to a report of a prowler at a motorhome in Washington state found a "superhero" inside.
> Commander Jim Rich told KITI-AM the man in a Green Power Ranger  costume appeared lost and disoriented and apparently had been drinking.


----------



## seasoned (Oct 6, 2010)

So much for friends, also,one bad apple makes all the rangers look bad.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Oct 6, 2010)

You just knew the words, "...had been drinking" were going to be in there some place!!


----------



## Carol (Oct 6, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> You just knew the words, "...had been drinking" were going to be in there some place!!



Soooo true.  Or as a Boston personality is fond of saying: 

"He had a tray of bad ice cubes."  :lol:


----------

